# Need for Speed Carbon - Alles freischalten



## HallihalloxD (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo, wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich nach einem Cheat/Trainer/Tool irgendwas, womit man alle Fahrzeuge freischalten kann, wie z.b. einen Zonda etc. Ich habe zwar schon ein paar Sachen gefunden, aber immer sagt Virustotal, dass es ein Virus sein soll. Diese Meldung kommt aber nur bei 2 Programmen, welche ich noch nicht mal kenne (eSafe,TrendMicro). Habt ihr vielleicht so etwas, wo ihr wisst, dass es kein Virus ist oder glaubt ihr, dass es nur falschemeldungen sind, weil es ein Trainer ist, welcher auf paar Dateien zugreigt.


Need for Speed: Carbon Cheats, Trainer and Cheat Codes for PC (den 1. habe ich geprüft)
https://www.virustotal.com/file/8b6...07f29f2a99a140745bfd0e6c/analysis/1358009337/ (Virustotal Bericht)

Ps. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man hier sowas überhaupt schreiben/posten darf, wenn nicht, dann schreibt, dass ich den Link zur Cheatseite entfernen muss.


----------



## Galford (12. Januar 2013)

Such doch mal auf nfs-planet.de ob du ein 100% Savegame findest. Savegameditoren oder Unlocker gibt es dort auch. Ich finde zwar so etwas schmälert eindeutig den Spaß am Spiel, aber das ist deine Sache und ich will das auch garnicht ausdiskutieren. 

Und ja, manche Programme können fälschschlicherweise als Virus erkannt werden (wobei ein bißchen Vorsicht allerdings nie schadet). So wurde mir beim ResolutionChanger zu Carbon auch schon ein Virus gemeldet (im Gegensatz zum gleichen Tool für MW), obwohl das Programm sauber ist und es auch nur dazu dient, dem Spiel Auflösungen "beizubringen", die es sonst nicht anbietet (16:10 zum Beispiel)

Aber bei Dateien die du auf nfs-planet.de findest, muss du im Regelfall nicht misstrauisch sein.


----------



## HallihalloxD (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das Spiel schon durch (Karriere und Herrausforderungsserie 100%), aber manche Sachen dauern einfach viel zu lange und da muss man dann die Karriere mehrfach durch spielen um alle Prämienkarten freizuschalten....


----------



## HallihalloxD (12. Januar 2013)

Ok, der Savegameeditor klappt und hab jetzt alles 
Hoffen wir nur mal, dass ich jetzt keinen Virus habe ;DDDD


----------

